
Beat Saber: Why Custom Maps Cannot Be Made with Legal Music - daveidol
https://medium.com/@darkuni/beat-saber-why-custom-maps-cannot-be-made-with-legal-music-9e68a01cfd42
======
daveidol
This article actually inspired me to try and solve the problems outlined in
the post. Because who knows if or when sites like BeatSaver will get shut down
or specific songs removed due to copyright claims. Even Beat Games' CEO has
said it is a problem[1].

[https://github.com/idolize/saber-song-
patcher](https://github.com/idolize/saber-song-patcher)

You just provide your own purchased or ripped copy of the song (pretty much
all audio formats are supported) and it should just work™. The tool will
verify the song is correct regardless of format/bitrate/etc using
fingerprinting technology, apply any patches the mapper configured, and
convert it to the proper format for Beat Saber.

Obviously this approach is not strictly "better" than the current 1-click
system gamers have today, but at least there would be a viable alternative.

[1] [https://uploadvr.com/gdc-beat-saber-ceo-mods/](https://uploadvr.com/gdc-
beat-saber-ceo-mods/)

